# LAROUSSE GASTRONOMIQUE FIRST EDITION 1938 FRENCH EDITION WITH DUST COVER



## mdnewsmiami (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone knows the value of this book? It is the 1938 French Version First Edition and it has the jacket and a plastic cover too. It is in great condition! Thanks


----------

